# Are Slotted Decoy Bags Worth It?



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

I guess it all depends on what your meaning of "worth it" is. I can get 14 (atleast) avery lessers into my large avery 6 slotted bag. Is it worth it to me, yup on those long walk ins I refuse to make a second trip. 2 bags buckled up and criss crossed over my shoulders, xlander on my back with other gear stored inside. Look like a Sherpa but its worth it. Somedays I like my geese round, other days i'll haul the skinnies. In a couple years don't ask me because my kids will be hauling all my crap.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

smoke said:


> So lets make a bag of inferior quality too! Mine all fell apart after a couple seasons. *So I just replaced them with something better. *
> 
> *Great idea *and marketing scheme from Avery? *Absolutely*, *but like everything they have made for them, it needs just a bit more tweaking/re-engineering **and they would have an absolute fantastic product.*


I fail to see where in my post reply that I am not for innovative engineering. He!! that's how we have damn near everything that has every been invented. Someone makes one, someone thinks they can make it better etc.. It's what makes manufacturing what it is. 

Which is why I often wonder why people go to China to have product made. Very very few innovative ideas come directly from the Chinese. Nothing but patent infringements and cheap copies, unless there are Americans, Canadians, Germans or other evolved countries involved.

It boils down to 1 reason and 1 reason alone why companies would get any product made there, *$*. We continue to quote directly against many Chinese companies for the work we have in the contract office furniture industry. Some we win, some we lose, but one thing that rarely changes is, at least 80% of the time these companies come back and want us to build the product after a few years dealing with the Chinese. Poor quality, pre-paying for container loads of inferior made product with nothing to do with it but either sort through the crap trying to find good parts or scrap it all. No refund of payment nothing. Ever try to get an engineering change done over there on the fly? Good luck to you on that. We can make engineering changes on the fly. We run an eco change through the plant and halfway through a run the parts are now changed to the current revision level print. Try that over there, won't happen. 

Off my stump for now....................


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

smoke said:


> Let think about this for a moment.
> 
> I never saw slotted decoy bags before Avery started getting them produced. I could be wrong but I have been in the waterfowl industry for a while 26 years.
> 
> ...


Damn Smoke, there ya go again reading my mind. Bottom line is hunters are becoming increasingly gullable to marketing ploys. Goes back to what I said in another post a while back about what a person "needs" vs. what they "want". The job of the marketing folks is to make us think we really do NEED something, but we can most certainly get by without it. The classic in my mind over the years is power door locks and windows :lol: Stupidest damn thing ever invented IMO. But look at the new vehicles today...try to find one with manual locks or crank down windows. It's possible to find them, but awful damn hard.

Okay, off my soap box now :evilsmile


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

smoke said:


> I fail to see where in my post reply that I am not for innovative engineering. He!! that's how we have damn near everything that has every been invented. Someone makes one, someone thinks they can make it better etc.. It's what makes manufacturing what it is.
> 
> Which is why I often wonder why people go to China to have product made. Very very few innovative ideas come directly from the Chinese. Nothing but patent infringements and cheap copies, unless there are Americans, Canadians, Germans or other evolved countries involved.
> 
> ...



At how much per hour though? If the China thing didn't work and your assumption was correct, why is manufacturing lacking in the united states?

I hear of many that "window shop" in China for new ideas...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Damn Smoke, there ya go again reading my mind. Bottom line is hunters are becoming increasingly gullable to marketing ploys. Goes back to what I said in another post a while back about what a person "needs" vs. what they "want". The job of the marketing folks is to make us think we really do NEED something, but we can most certainly get by without it. The classic in my mind over the years is power door locks and windows :lol: Stupidest damn thing ever invented IMO. But look at the new vehicles today...try to find one with manual locks or crank down windows. It's possible to find them, but awful damn hard.
> 
> Okay, off my soap box now :evilsmile


As you type this from your American made computer, wearing filson underwear? 

I would love for more items to be made here..but what I gain from everything is the price to the consumer would be unrealistic.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> ...I would love for more items to be made here..but what I gain from everything is the price to the consumer would be unrealistic.


we know WHY it is like it is...doesn't mean we can't complain about it :lol:


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> we know WHY it is like it is...doesn't mean we can't complain about it :lol:


Please move the above post to the CWAC thread then you and I can start to agree on somethings lol


----------



## CougarHunter (Oct 2, 2008)

wavie said:


> I guess it all depends on what your meaning of "worth it" is. I can get 14 (atleast) avery lessers into my large avery 6 slotted bag. Is it worth it to me, yup on those long walk ins I refuse to make a second trip. 2 bags buckled up and criss crossed over my shoulders, xlander on my back with other gear stored inside. Look like a Sherpa but its worth it. Somedays I like my geese round, other days i'll haul the skinnies. In a couple years don't ask me because my kids will be hauling all my crap.


 
Hopefully I will still be fortunate enough to hunt with you when these Sherpa's in training become old enough to hunt!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> Please move the above post to the CWAC thread then you and I can start to agree on somethings lol


Egad man! Don't bring that one up again. :yikes:

Let's all just get out and kill us some trash chickens. Or in my case, watch a good football game


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

SBE II said:


> I guess if you didn't believe in innovation this would be the correct pathway. But there's a company out there that does make a slotted bag that's nylon lined, padded, and a zippered top. To each their own but if it's for a fully flocked decoy they do work. Some guys will use single slot nylon bags.


Why not make a flocked head decoy that will stand up to what more than 50% of the hunters seem to do with their decoys ? Put them through hell. If the manufactures did that though, their profits would slump, because we wouldn't have to buy new ones every few years..... oooppps. Is the secret out ? To be honest, decoy makers are no different than any other big company, they are in it to make money, period. And not one of them is about to improve a product or invent a product that will last 20 years. To small of a market for them to survive if that happened.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> Why not make a flocked head decoy that will stand up to what more than 50% of the hunters seem to do with their decoys ? Put them through hell. If the manufactures did that though, their profits would slump, because we wouldn't have to buy new ones every few years..... oooppps. Is the secret out ? To be honest, decoy makers are no different than any other big company, they are in it to make money, period. And not one of them is about to improve a product or invent a product that will last 20 years. To small of a market for them to survive if that happened.


There's another example...flocked heads. Do you honestly HAVE TO HAVE them to kill chickens? I'm not a trash chicken slayer, so I'm asking a real question here? Seems as if lots of them have been killed over the years long before flocking became the rage. And sure, if you have flocked heads, they you darn well better protect your investment. But the root question is are they necessary?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Bellyup said:


> Why not make a flocked head decoy that will stand up to what more than 50% of the hunters seem to do with their decoys ? Put them through hell. If the manufactures did that though, their profits would slump, because we wouldn't have to buy new ones every few years..... oooppps. Is the secret out ? To be honest, decoy makers are no different than any other big company, they are in it to make money, period. And not one of them is about to improve a product or invent a product that will last 20 years. To small of a market for them to survive if that happened.


Secrets been out for well over a year now..I can pull up the pimp mobile if you want me to...


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> There's another example...flocked heads. Do you honestly HAVE TO HAVE them to kill chickens? I'm not a trash chicken slayer, so I'm asking a real question here? Seems as if lots of them have been killed over the years long before flocking became the rage. And sure, if you have flocked heads, they you darn well better protect your investment. But the root question is are they necessary?


JD, when was the last time you hunted geese in a field in MI? If you knew anything about them you would know they're the hardest geese to kill in the states, yep I said it. MI has the hardest geese to kill. 

Once I get back to my field spread I will step on the head of one of my decoys and send you a video, then you will become a believer..


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

just ducky said:


> There's another example...flocked heads. Do you honestly HAVE TO HAVE them to kill chickens? I'm not a trash chicken slayer, so I'm asking a real question here? Seems as if lots of them have been killed over the years long before flocking became the rage. And sure, if you have flocked heads, they you darn well better protect your investment. But the root question is are they necessary?


I have no clue Dan, I hunt ducks. Geese are an after thought. But one thing I noticed on duck decoys, the flocked heads, such as on the Dakota Mallards, offer a very realistic pose, and they do not glare like some painted ones do. I think glare is an enemy in ducks, on both water and in fields. So is flocked neceassary ? Nope, I don't think so, but then I have never bought a decoy based on how good it looks. I try a dozen or a smaller pack, and see how they ride the water, react to the wind, and how durable they are for tossing out in the water 20 feet from the boat, etc. 

If you want looks, go look at a playboy.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Bellyup said:


> I have no clue Dan, I hunt ducks. Geese are an after thought. But one thing I noticed on duck decoys, the flocked heads, such as on the Dakota Mallards, offer a very realistic pose, and they do not glare like some painted ones do. I think glare is an enemy in ducks, on both water and in fields. So is flocked neceassary ? Nope, I don't think so, but then I have never bought a decoy based on how good it looks. I try a dozen or a smaller pack, and see how they ride the water, react to the wind, and how durable they are for tossing out in the water 20 feet from the boat, etc.
> 
> If you want looks, go look at a playboy.


Wow...we agree nearly 100% here. Better keep this post :yikes:. Yes, I agree flocking looks very realistic. But as I've said many times about realizm in decoys, if they're close enough to see the flocking, they should be laying belly up (no pun intended).


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> JD, when was the last time you hunted geese in a field in MI? If you knew anything about them you would know they're the hardest geese to kill in the states, yep I said it. MI has the hardest geese to kill.
> 
> Once I get back to my field spread I will step on the head of one of my decoys and send you a video, then you will become a believer..


Well I hate to admit this...but last season...twice...with someone who haunts this website a lot who shall remain nameless (and he'd better not start lying about craziness like JD shot 2 geese, or any such nonsense). But the times I've field hunted them, I'm actually the guy targeting ducks. As far as purely goose hunting, when duck season was not open, only one time in my life. And that my friend is not going to change for me. As belly posted, geese are an afterthought for me. If I'm coaxed or guilted hard enough, I will actually pull the trigger on one. But to make a concerted effort to target them? Nope, I'd rather watch paint dry.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> Wow...we agree nearly 100% here. Better keep this post :yikes:. Yes, I agree flocking looks very realistic. But as I've said many times about realizm in decoys, if they're close enough to see the flocking, they should be laying belly up (no pun intended).


On the water I think it makes a difference...I don't think you need ducks in a field if you can use a Lucky Duck. But we were talking honkers before..quit bouncing around you keyboard cowboy:tdo12:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> On the water I think it makes a difference...I don't think you need ducks in a field if you can use a Lucky Duck. But we were talking honkers before..quit bouncing around you keyboard cowboy:tdo12:


yeah, yeah, yeah....I'm just bored until college football kicks off this weekend. I promise all of you chicken killers can be free of my posts for a while after the weekend. In fact, I don't get on here much until the early chicken hunt is over...can only take so many dead chicken photos don't ya know.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah....I'm just bored until college football kicks off this weekend. I promise all of you chicken killers can be free of my posts for a while after the weekend. In fact, I don't get on here much until the early chicken hunt is over...can only take so many dead chicken photos don't ya know.


I will be killing them all september 5th...Ducks, Specks, snows, honkers..All of em..Might even name the first one JD:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> I will be killing them all september 5th...Ducks, Specks, snows, honkers..All of em..Might even name the first one JD:lol:


:lol: Now that made me chuckle. Good one  But you could at least name something handsome after me, like a big bull can!


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> :lol: Now that made me chuckle. Good one  But you could at least name something handsome after me, like a big bull can!


Is this where you lead into the old bull young bull story?


----------



## charcoal300zxtt (Sep 8, 2011)

Talk about thread jacking Geesh....When is the wedding?


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

charcoal300zxtt said:


> Talk about thread jacking Geesh....When is the wedding?


The next CWAC meeting when we talk about zone 4 if you really want to know


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

SBE II said:


> The next CWAC meeting when we talk about zone 4 if you really want to know


:shhh: Tic a lock man. Do you want to ruin the chances 3 years before you get a shot at it? :evilsmile


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

just ducky said:


> :shhh: Tic a lock man. Do you want to ruin the chances 3 years before you get a shot at it? :evilsmile


You don't find any humor in this JD? Where's skid? Lets do this like old times..lol


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

Slotted bags keep decoys nice. But be careful about pulling them from the sides it rips them where the material is sewed in for the slots, pick them up from the handles if you can.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Timber (Jan 1, 2009)

just ducky said:


> yeah, yeah, yeah....I'm just bored until college football kicks off this weekend. I promise all of you chicken killers can be free of my posts for a while after the weekend. In fact, I don't get on here much until the early chicken hunt is over...can only take so many dead chicken photos don't ya know.


Did I see Mi ranked 25th darn I don't no if I can stomach another lose to Ohio


Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

just ducky said:


> Wow...we agree nearly 100% here. Better keep this post :yikes:. Yes, I agree flocking looks very realistic. But as I've said many times about realizm in decoys, if they're close enough to see the flocking, they should be laying belly up (no pun intended).


For old times sake. I really could give a hoot if you agree 100%, 50% or 20% or 0%. In actuality I really don't care if anyone agrees or not. It is my hunt and I will use the decoys I want to, and the decoy bags I want to. If ya don't like it, not my problem. The only thing that I try to sway people on is season dates. Much like TJ and Caddis, I would like to hunt when the ducks are at peak in the areas i hunt. They lost their dates this year and from what I have read on this forum, are a little upset about it. Welcome to the real world.


----------



## Shlwego (Sep 13, 2006)

Slotted bags are the way to go for hand carved decoys - I can't imagine any other way. For anything mass produced, though, I just don't feel slotted bags are necessary. I love hunting over hand carved decoys, but the reason for that has more to do with the old hunting traditions of sweat equity and craftsmanship than it does with anything else. I kinda think that anything that floats and is reasonably "duck colored" will bring in a duck (old plastic bleach bottles painted black & white for divers, for instance), and realistic plastic decoys are more about fooling hunters (marketing) than fooling ducks. I don't target geese on purpose, at least not in Michigan, and I personally wouldn't spend my money on expensive geese decoys.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

I like my slotted bags. Since you made the mistake of buying GHG ( don't worry I did as well), you will need all the help you can. They look good new but their paint is absolute junk.


----------

